# some spinning questions



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I picked up an ashford traveler the same day I got that other wheel I posted a picture of. It was ready to spin so I have been playing with it, but now I have some very beginner questions.

When I do the spinning part I am having a hard time getting the scotch tension? adjusted so it sucks the yarn onto the bobbin at a steady pace, so it either twists too much, or sucks it right out of my hand.
How do you keep the yarn from twisting too much? it seems it twists and then folds up on itself. 

I can't believe how fast it uses up the rolags I spent so much time making. They were gone in minutes. 

next question. Once the yarn is on the bobbin and I run out of rolags, how do I keep the yarn from untwisting? My first yarn is somewhat pathetic. I tied a knot in the end.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm just experiencing the curiosity of an innocent and inexperienced bystander. 
How thick of yarn are you attempting to spin ?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

yarn, thread? something. medium thin I guess.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Tension adjustments are VERY FINE. Like a teeny tiny smidgen.

Try finding the sweet spot by using store bought yarn instead of actually spinning. Get a big ball of cheap stuff and join it to your leader and just treadle and fiddle with the tension until it adjusts nicely. I usually suggest that people first practice treadling until that is comfortable, then practice plying 2 contrasting colours of commercial yarn until you can get it to feed in at a nice even twist, then after you have all that mastered, try drafting and making actual yarn from fibre (assuming you already know how to draft, if not, I'll suggest a day or two with the drop spindle first).

Anyway - tweaking the tension is a matter of milimeter adjustments - VERY SMALL. You want it JUST enough to *allow* the yarn to wind on, not to *pull* the yarn out of your hand. When you move your hand toward the orifice, the yarn should go onto the bobbin, but you do have to move your hand slowly ... if you try to stuff it thorugh the orifice in one go, it'll twist and tangle.

Also, you are aware that singles always twists and tangles, right? it is *supposed* to twist on itself, because you're going to ply it with another strand, and that'll take the energy out because you ply the opposite direction. So the yarn should kink up on itself if you let the tension off of it.

As for how to tie it off between spinning sessions, I just wrap it around the top of the front maiden a few times and leave it there with a tail of fluff sticking out. You can also get one of the velcro 'dots' from the sewing store with the sticky backs and stick the hook part onto the front of your wheel - when you are done spinning, just stick the yarn to the velcro, and it'll stay put.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

frazzlehead said:


> Anyway - tweaking the tension is a matter of milimeter adjustments - VERY SMALL. You want it JUST enough to *allow* the yarn to wind on, not to *pull* the yarn out of your hand. When you move your hand toward the orifice, the yarn should go onto the bobbin, but you do have to move your hand slowly ... if you try to stuff it thorugh the orifice in one go, it'll twist and tangle.
> 
> Also, you are aware that singles always twists and tangles, right? it is *supposed* to twist on itself, because you're going to ply it with another strand, and that'll take the energy out because you ply the opposite direction. So the yarn should kink up on itself if you let the tension off of it.


so how do I keep the tension where it should be after I find it? its like a piece of stretchy fishing line that you wrap over the bobbin and push the tapered wood thing into a hole. So every time you put the thing away, you mess it up and have to start over.

I have no idea what ply is.


----------



## vicky (Aug 20, 2002)

Just some suggestions from another beginner. I just started spinning on my Minstrel about a month ago. Some of these suggestions were made to me, have you tried spinning without the Scotch tension? This may be helpful. Try spinning slower. I know when I started spinning I couldn't get my leader to take up. It was recommended to me to use string, something like kite string. This worked well for me as the yarn was a bit to stretchy to use as a leader, it also "unspun" and made it more difficult for me to use. 

Make sure when you are starting, someone recommended to take some masking tape and tape the leader string onto the bobbin so it keeps it from going round and round and not winding. I am assuming that this isn't a problem, since it's being sucked up so fast and folding on itself, slow down and it will go better.

Plying is what you do when you put 2 or more strands of single spun yarn together and spin them together in the opposite direction. There are some great videos on Youtube to help with spinning I would check out some of those as well.
vicky


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

vicky said:


> Plying is what you do when you put 2 or more strands of single spun yarn together and spin them together in the opposite direction. There are some great videos on Youtube to help with spinning I would check out some of those as well.
> vicky


why would you do this, and how do you know which direction is opposite? Do you just set two bobbins side by side and let them unroll as you spin the two yarns together?


----------



## vicky (Aug 20, 2002)

Well typically when you spin you spin the yarn clockwise. When you play you go counterclockwise. This allows the yarn to spin onto it's self. Pretty much any yarn or thread is typically a two "ply". I think it makes it stronger and helps to keep it from unspinning but I'm sure there are others that can help with this. 
For me I have a small lazy kate that is at the bottom of my wheel. I filled to bobbins, grabbed the ends and plied like that. You have to be careful and keep the singles even and watch as sometimes the yarn will curl up on itself. Usually you will want to keep an outstretched arm to help start the plying and then it will slowly go in as you ply it together. Here is a great video that I found very helpful. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsROrPOK1yA[/ame]
Now if you notice in the clip she plies from a single ball of yarn but it's a center pull ball and you can do this as well, especially if you don't have enough bobbins.
hth
vicky


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

That video was very helpful! Thanks! I saw some others I will be watching later, but now I understand. So all yarn has to have this done to it to make it be even? And for a plain yarn, simply use two of the same color.


----------



## vicky (Aug 20, 2002)

You don't have to use two of the same colors you can mix it up however you like! I think it helps the yarn to be stronger. I'm not sure what you would do to make a single ply. I know they do make and sell it commercially. I'm not sure what you would do if wanted to do it yourself. Maybe just wash it and that would help set the twist. But I think it's probably better if it is plied. Perhaps someone else will chime in and share their experiences and recommendations.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I have done single plies before, and I usually kill the twist by winding onto a niddy noddy tightly and wetting it down and leaving it for a day. However, this is still not a very strong yarn, best used for felting or smaller woven projects. (I love it for my nalbinding!) I recommend plying your yarn if you plan to use it for knitting or crocheting-- knitted or crocheted objects can warp and twist funny if the yarn isn't plyed, due to the excess twist.
Hope that helps!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

With the Scotch tension begin by backing it off completely. When I spin I have or need so little tension that the spring at the end isn't even extended that you can really notice. So back it off completely. As you work with the fibers or yarn (as Frazzle suggested) slowly turn the tension knob by fractions of an inch, just barely turn it. Make sure you are slowly, s l o w l y treadling as you adjust the tension and feed the yarn or fiber on. You will feel it when it's right. There should be a very gentle tug on the fibers/yarn. This adjustment should *not* need to be adjusted after the wheel has been put away. The only reason I can think of is that you are bumping the knob. I can adjust my wheel and it can sit for weeks and it is still find. Make sure the knob is really pushed into that hold. If it isn't a snug fit you may need to sand or carve a wee bit off of the knob shaft. The spring on the end of the tension cable should not be stretched out, extended. If it is you are using way too much tension.

Not all yarn needs to be plied, Singles have their place in the yarn world. The direction the drive wheel turns determines the direction of that particular yarn When you ply the drive wheel has to turn in the opposite direction of the single yarn. If you do not do this the yarn will unspin.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Im using an ashford traveler, so when I put it away, I have to pull the tension plug out of the hole to unscrew the flyer, thus messing up the setting. Now at this time, I am not folding it up, but sooner or later, I will, then well, start over with the tension setting.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

I leave my ashford traveler up, but even so with a lot of use, the tension device like to work it's way free. So adjustments always need to be made. By the way, which way are you spinning the wheel? going to the left or to the right? I wasn't using the right hooks one time, and the yarn would not go on the bobbin at all. It was twisting but not getting pulled on the bobbin, so then I re threaded it and and it worked. 

The easiest way to ply is to use a lazy kate, if you don't have one yet you can make one with a show box and knitting needles, but they are something you will want to get eventually. A centerpull ball or bracelet will let you 2 ply a small amount of yarn, but the kate is the tool you will need for larger amounts.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I have an Ashford Traveler too, and I have to say I have never ever folded down the flyer. Ever. Even when I was bringing it to a summer camp this summer, I just laid it down in the trunk and drove away! Unless space is a huge concern, I wouldn't worry too much about folding it up when you put it away. Just concentrate for now on getting your tension just right, as so many here have explained how, and worry about storing it later. 
Happy spinning!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The Traveler folds? I'm learning things about the Treveler that I didn't know, sheesh.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I think I did have it in the right hooks and the qwheel does spin to the right. I think I'm doing it right, its just so touchy. I think that makes it feel harder than it actually is.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

The Traveller doesn't fold ... the Joy folds, but not the Traveller. You sure you have to take it all apart? And/or are you sure you've got a Traveller? 


Traveller:









Joy:


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

See how much I know? Sheesh! I have joy. Dummy.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Okay that changed things a bit. Do you have to fold it up when you are finished working with it?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

You have to remove the tension string every time you change a bobbin anyway, right?
Might as well just get good at that part. It just takes practice. 

Befroe long it will becvome second nature, like shifting gears on a car.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Yes, I have to remove the tension string when I change the bobbin. I have not been folding it up, but at some point I will, as that is what it's designed to do. 
I guess practice a plenty. Now that I think about it, the woman I got it from, when she showed me how to use it, she just put it in the hole and away she went. I don't recall actually seeing her adjust it. She must have just 'known'.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

> she just put it in the hole and away she went


Well, part of it is like March said - it doesn't need hardly any tension at all, so "just lay the string across the bobbin and tuck the nubbin in the hole" is probably about the 'usual starting point' anyway, eh?


----------

